
Windows 8: A Giant Misstep Forward - evo_9
http://www.livingdigitally.net/2012/03/windows-8-a-giant-misstep-forward.html
======
bunderbunder
Lack of developer interest is going to become a huge problem for them on down
the road. I was recently at a meetup where all the folks who do Windows
development professionally had Macs.

That's going to become a serious problem for Microsoft. .NET is alien to Apple
and Apple is alien to .NET. (I say this as someone who uses Monodevelop on his
Mac daily.) I don't think developers will accept using a primary OS and a
primary development stack that don't fit together very well for long.
Eventually, they're either going to switch back to Windows, or stop developing
for it.

And I don't think it's going to be the former, because in a million tiny ways
.NET developers (i.e., most of the people who develop for the platform
nowadays) are also made to feel like second-class citizens on Windows. Kind of
ironic for a company whose CEO is most famous for shouting "Developers!
Developers!" while going into a fugue state, but there you are.

~~~
jinushaun
OS X is a gateway drug to Unix.

As a developer, Mac hardware got me started, but having easy access to -nix
developer tools got me hooked. PHP, Ruby, Python, Node.js, git, etc... It's
all so much easier with OS X. And if you're going to deploy to Linux on cheap
shared hosting, you'll save yourself a lot of pain if you deploy from OS X
instead of Windows. (e.g., PHP developers that insist on using WAMP)

That's the threat I see to MS. Developer mindshare. Besides StackOverflow, all
the major startups use the -nix stack. The next Google or Facebook won't be
built on .NET.

------
Delmania
Having used the Preview for the past few days, on one hand, I can agree with
the analysis about the dissimilar experiences between the Metro and classic
environments. However, I can also agree with a commenter on that blog about
how people will get used to it once they stop griping; at least, that's been
my experience.

